# 2nd cycle of clomid- - brown spotting/discharge 5 dpo, 10 days before expected AF...?



## texaswife2006

Hi ladies,
I'm hoping you will be more helpful than the TTC ladies! :) This is my 2nd cycle of 50 mg clomid. I ovulated on day 16 and started spotting/brownish creamy discharge on day 21. That seems very early for implantation but I still have 10 or 11 days until expected AF.... The discharge started the evening of day 21 (last night) and continued through most of today but has since stopped.... 

Any thoughts? Could it be implantation? Could it be something from the clomid? :shrug:


----------



## Kiki09

Hi, I am on 50mg of clomid, just going through my 3rd cycle, each cycle the symptoms have been different but not any brown discharge, so I cannot help much really other than it could be implantation, the dates would add up, do you temp at all? As temping can give you a really strong idea as to what your body is doing.. during implan the temp usually drops etc


----------



## baybeehopes

hey, i too hav been on clomid...i didnt hav any spotting...but it has been said every1 is different...an to b honest my 1st thought was implantation! I dont think its to early, i think its prob about right...! Good luck to you! Keep us updated x x


----------



## babymaybe

Hi 
I had spotting from about dpo5 to dpo10 on my first round of 50mg Clomid. Having said that it could be implantation - fingers crossed.


----------



## StinaLeigh

Hi, I'm this was my first month of clomid as well and I've had brown/pink spotting off and on from 6dpo through today (10dpo) so I'll keep you posted. Sounds like there are a couple of us in the same situation.


----------



## texaswife2006

Thanks ladies! Yes, it does sound like a few of us in the same situation! Lets all keep each other updated! As far as I go, my discharge has turned more "creamy" with a SLIGHT tint of brown... no new blood. We'll see! I go in for my progesterone test tomorrow and am going to talk to my doctor about it!


----------



## baby wisher

Hi!! sounds like implantation to me. Usually implantation begins from 6dpo-10dpo.

good luck to ya girl!!


----------



## texaswife2006

Ok, just got back from the doctor! Did my progesterone test- results by tomorrow afternoon. I talked to the doc about the spotting. She said it could be many things, which I knew, but it did kind of burst my bubble! I'm still praying that it was implantation!!! I'll keep everyone updated!!


----------



## Appa17

Hello Texas,

I have my fingers crossed for you! 
10 days before my AF is exactly when I had Implantation bleeding. It lasted for 5 days so I dismissed it and took it as my AF.

Good luck!!


----------



## texaswife2006

Thank you Appa! Was yours "spotting" for 5 days or discolored discharge?! Does that even make sense? Right now I appear to have some creamy'ish discharge that has a tint of brown. I've not had anything that resembled "new" blood. Thank you so much for giving me hope! I am so anxious and nervous to find out!!


----------



## texaswife2006

Talked to my doctor... She wanted my progesterone level to be at least 3 and mine was 20!! It seems good but I'm nervous about getting my hopes up! Anyone know if high progesterone levels indicate pregnancy??


----------



## Appa17

My spotting actually resembled my AF really....mostly red. That's why I was so confused when I found out how far along I was.


----------



## kairzh7

Well the timing sounds like it could be implantation bleeding and high levels can suggest pregnancy, but does not necessarily mean it is. I had a month on clomid that my levels were 54 when doc wants above 10 to indicate ovulation. It turned out I was not pregnant. That was a very stressful month since docs office called and asked if I could be pregnant and had me come in for a preg test even though I wasn't yet late and it turned out to be nothing. Where are you from? It seems that there must be different measurements for the numbers here. Good luck and I hope this is it for you. I did 8 rounds of Clomid and am now taking a month to do a fertility cleanse then will take another natural month to see what my body is doing then I will go back on Clomid until I'm ready to go to a fertility specialist.


----------



## texaswife2006

Stupid Stupid Stupid.... I gave in and POAS today... ugh! Why do I do this to myself? Does this mean that it wasn't implantation bleeding 5 days ago? Blah.


----------



## Crypto1976

texaswife2006 said:


> Talked to my doctor... She wanted my progesterone level to be at least 3 and mine was 20!! It seems good but I'm nervous about getting my hopes up! Anyone know if high progesterone levels indicate pregnancy??

Progesterone doesnt indicate pregnancy unfortunately. X


----------



## texaswife2006

I got my BFP today!!!!!! Very faint, but it's there!! Went in for blood test and will go in again in 48 hours! Dr also confirmed with urine test!!!!!

How do I insert a picture onto here??


----------



## texaswife2006

I got my BFP today!!!!!! Very faint, but it's there!! Went in for blood test and will go in again in 48 hours! Dr also confirmed with urine test!!!!!

How do I insert a picture onto here??


----------



## StinaLeigh

hey texas! just popped back in over here to add that my spotting ended up being 7 days and then AF came. but I'm SO happy to see you got your BFP!! Congratulations to you!


----------



## texaswife2006

Stina,
I'm sorry that the witch got you this month. I'm sending you lots of baby dust! Best of luck to you!


----------



## endo sufferer

hi texaswife2006,

i am 9dpo today and started spotting at 7dpo, like a browny-creamy discharge, only really there when i checked my cervix, which was high and soft but closed. i've had really sore boobs and i keep getting hot flashes, i've also have bad cramping from 7dpo but they stopped today, which feels wierd cos i kinda got used to them.
i didn't want to use my last hpt test, so used an opk hanging around for fun, and it was POSITIVE, so now i've just confused myself lol! the things we go thru.
but i would like to know what your symptoms were if you don't mind sharing.
thanks xxx

i'm on my first round of clomid 50g 2-6, i'm cd28 9dpo


----------



## Apen2009

Texaswife2006 - Congratulations on your BFP!! That's great news. I am going through the same thing. Started this brown discharge 2 days before af was due. AF hasn't showed up and the brown discharge is still here. So this has been going on for 5 days now. I am going to hold out and not test again until Saturday in hopes that any hcg present may be detected. Your story gives me hope that perhaps, just maybe, I am pregnant!!


----------

